# How Tough is this one.



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2021)

Found this one awhile ago in a 1870's Privy. Anybody know how tough it is or value. You'll see a 100 Duffy Malt Whiskeys on ebay for every one of these it seems. Curios if rare or desireable?  


LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 18, 2021)

That's a nice one!  Not one I've ever seen before.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2021)

I find it very desirable. If not rare it must be scarce. Just a great amber Philadelphia whiskey bottle. Thanks for sharing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 19, 2021)

Hugh Cleveland book: #3417

Keystone Whiskey, 1854 (Malt)- Amber corker- 10 1/2 $12.00-16.00


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 19, 2021)

I personally would buy if from you for more. I enjoy the embossing on these whiskeys.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Hugh Cleveland book: #3417
> 
> Keystone Whiskey, 1854 (Malt)- Amber corker- 10 1/2 $12.00-16.00


I'm surprised it's so low, I would have expected a bottle like that to be a lot more desirable.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm surprised it's so low, I would have expected a bottle like that to be a lot more desirable.


It is a large city, in general when a bottle is from a large city there were more produced (not always), in particular Philly being as old as it is collectors want the older stuff, when I say older because this is an old bottle I mean pontil and earlier bottles, so this bottle is not quite that old.  I think it is a mistake for collectors to overlook bottles like this, but it happens so the demand for them is not high, the same happens with the Philly beers, but that is good for me! Demand is affected by desirability and desirability is quite often affected by demand.  Quite the conundrum.  Sounds like *Sarasota941 *wants it and willing to pay cash. I think it is pretty sweet, but I don't want it. So where does that put it on the desirability scale?


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Found this one awhile ago in a 1870's Privy. Anybody know how tough it is or value. You'll see a 100 Duffy Malt Whiskeys on ebay for every one of these it seems. Curios if rare or desireable?  LEON.


There is a faRcebook collectors group for Philly bottle collecting, would you like for me to post this and see what they have to say?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> It is a large city, in general when a bottle is from a large city there were more produced (not always), in particular Philly being as old as it is collectors want the older stuff, when I say older because this is an old bottle I mean pontil and earlier bottles, so this bottle is not quite that old.  I think it is a mistake for collectors to overlook bottles like this, but it happens so the demand for them is not high, the same happens with the Philly beers, but that is good for me! Demand is affected by desirability and desirability is quite often affected by demand.  Quite the conundrum.  Sounds like *Sarasota941 *wants it and willing to pay cash. I think it is pretty sweet, but I don't want it. So where does that put it on the desirability scale?


One could amass a relatively large Philly blob collection for $100.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 19, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> There is a faRcebook collectors group for Philly bottle collecting, would you like for me to post this and see what they have to say?




I would personally be interested in what the Facebook site says about this bottle. I haven't seen 1 in a few years but I have dug and seen quite a few of this particular variation. I definitely hope I didn't low ball this bottle, I respect Hemihampton.


----------



## Csa (Feb 19, 2021)

It's a darn nice bottle for sure. Enjoy it yourself, or sell for a nice little sum.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> There is a faRcebook collectors group for Philly bottle collecting, would you like for me to post this and see what they have to say?



Yes, Maybe ask about it if you can Bruce. Curious to know more. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

A little more info, After I dug this one up maybe 3 or 4 years ago I tried to do some slight research. I searched on ebay but the only thing I remember was I only seen one & it either got bid to $100 or I think had a Buy It now for $100 & it was Sold. It was in the exact same condition as mine, all funky oxidation coloration as found. Not Tumbled. I haven't looked constantly on ebay since but none found in recent search completed or ongoing. SO, I put mine on ebay last week with a $69 opening bid or Buy It now for a $100. No Bids. Figured since the only one I ever seen got $100 in same Condition mine should of at least got 1 bid for $69? But, NO. That's OK, No rush to sell as it has sentimental Value. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Hugh Cleveland book: #3417
> 
> Keystone Whiskey, 1854 (Malt)- Amber corker- 10 1/2 $12.00-16.00



Seems like if your Lucky you can squeeze that much out of a common Duffy's Malt Whiskey. You'll see 20 a week on ebay every week for past 20 years so common. Not like the Keystone. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

insitu shot


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> A little more info, After I dug this one up maybe 3 or 4 years ago I tried to do some slight research. I searched on ebay but the only thing I remember was I only seen one & it either got bid to $100 or I think had a Buy It now for $100 & it was Sold. It was in the exact same condition as mine, all funky oxidation coloration as found. Not Tumbled. I haven't looked constantly on ebay since but none found in recent search completed or ongoing. SO, I put mine on ebay last week with a $69 opening bid or Buy It now for a $100. No Bids. Figured since the only one I ever seen got $100 in same Condition mine should of at least got 1 bid for $69? But, NO. That's OK, No rush to sell as it has sentimental Value. THANKS,
> 
> 
> Try starting the bid at $50?, and I think you will get some bites.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm betting on ebay that goes quite a bit higher than $15.   I don't think I've ever seen another.

Jim g


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 23, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> A little more info, After I dug this one up maybe 3 or 4 years ago I tried to do some slight research. I searched on ebay but the only thing I remember was I only seen one & it either got bid to $100 or I think had a Buy It now for $100 & it was Sold. It was in the exact same condition as mine, all funky oxidation coloration as found. Not Tumbled. I haven't looked constantly on ebay since but none found in recent search completed or ongoing. SO, I put mine on ebay last week with a $69 opening bid or Buy It now for a $100. No Bids. Figured since the only one I ever seen got $100 in same Condition mine should of at least got 1 bid for $69? But, NO. That's OK, No rush to sell as it has sentimental Value. THANKS, LEON.


This type of action is what makes me highly suspicious of feebay.  This could have been legit, but with listing another identical and no bids... come on.  Sounds like monkey business on the first.  They could have just hit it right, but this type of thing happens way too often.  This is also another reason that feebay can't be trusted as a pricing tool.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 23, 2021)

Agreed with the ebay crap. I know people bid up their own stuff or friends of the sellers. Especially if the seller knows people are interested. Its so corrupt. I have seen those bottles sell for $20 with flaws and $40 - $50 tumbled but they aren't rare.


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> It is a large city, in general when a bottle is from a large city there were more produced (not always), in particular Philly being as old as it is collectors want the older stuff, when I say older because this is an old bottle I mean pontil and earlier bottles, so this bottle is not quite that old.  I think it is a mistake for collectors to overlook bottles like this, but it happens so the demand for them is not high, the same happens with the Philly beers, but that is good for me! Demand is affected by desirability and desirability is quite often affected by demand.  Quite the conundrum.  Sounds like *Sarasota941 *wants it and willing to pay cash. I think it is pretty sweet, but I don't want it. So where does that put it on the desirability scale?


NJ / RI collectors it seems have a high priority on documenting and noting their bottles of I'll repute if memory serves me right. Little Rhody Bottle Club. Seems like higher demand, lesser supply, so prices are good... Correct me if I'm smoking


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 24, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> NJ / RI collectors it seems have a high priority on documenting and noting their bottles of I'll repute if memory serves me right. Little Rhody Bottle Club. Seems like higher demand, lesser supply, so prices are good... Correct me if I'm smoking


I'll trade you the opportunity to dig paine's over keystone's!!! One more paine's celery compound and Im buying a stronger bb gun or pulling out my .410


----------



## dab46 (Feb 28, 2021)

I have the same bottle mint was not dug, have had it for 20 years + didn't know its value. I  would have guessed $40 in mint condition. Don't no how old the cleveland book is, if it's a older book that value may be out dated.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 28, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I would personally be interested in what the Facebook site says about this bottle. I haven't seen 1 in a few years but I have dug and seen quite a few of this particular variation. I definitely hope I didn't low ball this bottle, I respect Hemihampton.


I posted your bottle, asking your original inquiry and got no more info.  78 folks looked at it.  One comment saying "Cool Bottle" and 15 thumbs up.  For what it's worth I figured this would happen.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 28, 2021)

Hmm, Thanks for trying Bruce. LEON.


----------

